# Which Model/Color 3DS do you have?



## Animail Crossin (Jan 7, 2015)

I have the Zelda 3DS XL Im planning to get the Blue NEW 3DS XL


----------



## CR33P (Jan 7, 2015)

i have the regular black 3ds


----------



## Improv (Jan 7, 2015)

yoshi 3ds xl with no plans on getting a new 3ds


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a purple 3DS.


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 7, 2015)

I have the Legend of Zelda 3DS XL.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jan 7, 2015)

Cosmo Black 3DS


----------



## JCnator (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Red & Black 3DS XL that have a broken speaker and a cracked hinge, and my current Black 3DS XL that functions relatively well. I plan to sell it whenever I get a North American standard black New 3DS model in my country.

I also have a few Japanese 3DS models. First off is the Ice White 3DS, which is currently discontinued. It works very well outside of Animal Crossing: New Leaf, which often experienced crashes.
Another system I own for that region is a Nintendo 3DS LL Luigi 30th Anniversary Pack. Functions 100% of time, but the right hinge is very slightly cracked.
And last but not least is the standard white New 3DS model, which currently has the Yoshi coverplates (No. 004) attached to it. This my personal best 3DS model and the only one I'm currently using.


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

Improv said:


> yoshi 3ds xl with no plans on getting a new 3ds



ME TOO!! Yoshi in da house!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 8, 2015)

Regular black 3DS


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a plain black 3ds xl

i dont play on picking up a new 3ds.

if i did it would be an xl and either black, or whatever comes bundled with mh4u (if there is a bundle)


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2015)

I got the pink and white since there was no solid white (or mint and white /tear) and put a skin on it. I might get a regular new 3DS if it gets any exclusive games that I need in my life.


----------



## Wing (Jan 8, 2015)

AQUA BLUE WITH APPLE STICKER


----------



## Locket (Jan 8, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. 2 Gold Edition 3DS XL.


----------



## Joy (Jan 8, 2015)

reg purple 3ds
I have no intentions on buying a new one


----------



## sleepel (Jan 8, 2015)

black/black xl


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 8, 2015)

pink XL, have no plans on getting the new nintendo 3ds anytime soon.


----------



## Tao (Jan 8, 2015)

I have the red and black 3DS XL.


I don't plan on getting the 'new' 3DS anytime soon but if I do, it will likely be the one that closest resembles my current one (since I like the color)


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 8, 2015)

red 3ds
blue 3ds xl
Pikachu edition 3ds xl


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 8, 2015)

hope there are more new 3ds xl colours upon release

i dont really like the black or blue ones


----------



## Aradai (Jan 8, 2015)

Cobalt Blue 3DS. It had Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon already installed, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## penguins (Jan 8, 2015)

i have a black 3ds xl w/ like 3 decals on it


----------



## Manazran (Jan 8, 2015)

Flame Red.I like it .Too bad the volume slider doesn't work like it's supposed too.(It doesn't actually mute the sound whenever I bring down the volume slider)

I don't really have any plans to buy a New Nintendo 3DS,(tempted because of Xenoblade,but that's really it)


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 8, 2015)

I have the LE Legend of Zelda 3DS (the black one with the gold accents, so pretty) and I just got the retro NES 3DS XL for Christmas.


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Yoshi 3DS XL and a silver/black 3DS XL with penguin stickers on it and recently I added a stress charm to it which is a pea popping Japanese toy, three peas in a pod and the Middle one has a cute face on it :3. I don't plan on getting another European 3DS but soon I'm getting a Japanese one so I can play Monster Hunter with my friends.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 8, 2015)

aqua 3ds. i want a mint 2ds tho or a nice coloured 3ds xl.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a red 3ds Xl. My brother has a blue 3ds Xl and my dad has a silver 3ds Xl 
But on my 3ds, I have an animal crossing plastic cover thing to cover it. It has that autumn picture of acnl on it


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2015)

I've the blue Pok?mon X & Y limited edition 3DS XL.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 8, 2015)

I play AC on a Yoshi Limited Ed but my favorite is Zelda 3DS XL or the NES Retro (I haven't opened this yet though). I'm planning to get the new 3DS and XL when it comes out in NA


----------



## kasane (Jan 9, 2015)

The basic white 3DSXL ;-; //cries// at least it came with mario kart 7 and at least i got one
I hope I can get a new 3DSXL since my current one's hinges look pretty loose to me >~<


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 9, 2015)

Pink 3DS XL. It's my rule to get every handheld console in pink now.


----------



## Cress (Jan 9, 2015)

The Aqua Blue 3DS, but it broke so I got another one in the same color.
Then that broke so I got the Special Edition Animal Crossing XL.
Now that's breaking so I hope the New 3DS come out soon because it's been broken for almost a year and it's just getting worse.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2015)

Original in black


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the Limited Addition Animal Crossing Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 9, 2015)

Yellow and white Pikachu XL


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 9, 2015)

Red/Black 3Ds XL
I want to get the new 3Ds so bad...come to america already!


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 9, 2015)

A blue SSB4 3ds xl C:


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 25th Anniversary 3DS (and why my FC starts with 0001- LOL)












I also have a Yoshi 3SD XL coming in the mail off Amazon.com that is supposed to arrive in the next day or two - SO EXCITED!!!! I have a Yoshi carrying case, a Yoshi Cleaning Cloth (from Club Nintendo)..... I have been waiting for this moment FOREVER! 

That is, I am not getting rid of my Ocarina of Time one, hell no, ACNL is on it, so I will still use it everyday. Yoshi is my novelty dream. XD


----------



## Animail Crossin (Jan 9, 2015)

Eirrinn said:


> Red/Black 3Ds XL
> I want to get the new 3Ds so bad...come to america already!



ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the zelda 3d xl

I wanted the animal crossing one though


----------



## SweetT (Jan 9, 2015)

Aqua.. But I want an xl one


----------



## Torts McGorts (Jan 9, 2015)

Purple 3DS. Love the retro NES controller model!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 9, 2015)

Metallic Black New 3DS XL


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Pink 3DS XL with Hamtaro decal on it <3


----------



## Improv (Jan 9, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> ME TOO!! Yoshi in da house!





KiloPatches said:


> I also have a Yoshi 3SD XL coming in the mail off Amazon.com that is supposed to arrive in the next day or two - SO EXCITED!!!! I have a Yoshi carrying case, a Yoshi Cleaning Cloth (from Club Nintendo)..... I have been waiting for this moment FOREVER!



yoshi's unite!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 9, 2015)

Purple 3ds
Pink 3ds
Red 3ds
Pikachu XL
Pink / white XL


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the original 3DS that I bought on launch, in blue/green or whatever color it is, still in good condition, minus a small crack in the plastic cover, and a black and blue 2DS. Now I'm waiting for the new 3DS to be available in NA.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Black North American 3DS XL and Japanese Black Original 3DS. I got the Black 3DS XL when it came out, which was kinda sad since The Pokemon XY one and the Zelda one came out a few months later. I knew about the Pokemon XY one, but thought it would come with the download copy and I wanted the physical copy, so I opted out of it, only to find out when it got released that it didn't have the game pre-installed. I share the Japanese one with my brother because we found one that didn't cost too much, so we decided to buy it. The previous owner also installed a download copy of Monster Hunter 4 on it.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 9, 2015)

regular sized pink 3ds!


----------



## r a t (Jan 11, 2015)

This beauty <3


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a dark blue better-than-a-stupid-3DS 2DS.
Sue me.


----------



## MayorFaith (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a red 3DS xl. xP


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the Flame Red 3DS, It was the 3rd model I think. I got it in 2011, it was bundled with Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the pink and white 3DS XL. It's covered in a white New Leaf skin


----------



## Pirate (Jan 13, 2015)

Just a normal hot pink 3DS XL.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 13, 2015)

I got the Smash Bros one in blue! I was so happy to find it in my local gamestop for $30 off!


----------



## biker (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the regular blue 3DSXL


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

I have the blue pokemon X and Y one, I'm planning to get the new 3ds but first I'm waiting because if a majoras mask new 3DS comes out then I'm totally getting that x3


----------



## StitchesTheBearCub (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the new Nintendo 3ds the colour black i did that the lavder pink 3ds but that kinda broke so i got the brand new one


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

I had a pink/white 3DS XL and a blue 3DS XL, but I sold them both. Now I have a black New 3DS XL, a pink/white 2DS and a green/white 2DS.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 20, 2016)

a red 2DS and a red 3DS XL.  i'd like to get one of the New 3DS XLs though...


----------



## Peter (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a white new 3DS and a blue original 3DS


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the new 3ds XL in red


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

HHD new nintendo 3ds xl c:


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 20, 2016)

i have a regular red New 3DS XL


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the regular aqua 3DS. I've had it for years, since it first came out


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the new 3ds XL in red cx


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2016)

i have the gold link between worlds 3ds XL & a sea green 2ds as well ;v;​


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 20, 2016)

Original aqua 3DS. Was second-hand but the only Ambassador game I've actually played much is WarioWare.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the Aqua Blue original Nintendo 3DS (Ambassador) along with the Black/Gold Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary original Nintendo 3DS (new and sealed) as well as a Red/Black Nintendo 3DS XL, Blue/Black Nintendo 2DS, White New Nintendo 3DS and Metallic Black New Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 20, 2016)

I have an original black Nintendo 3DS XL


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the blue 3ds xl, but before this I had a purple original 3ds.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

meowlerrz said:


> I have the regular aqua 3DS. I've had it for years, since it first came out



that's cool my friend still has his but he spilled some mouth wash on it so the buttons and screen are wonky XD


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a Blue/Black "old" 3DS XL and I'm not about to upgrade to a new one as I can't get it in blue here (my fave colour), and I honestly have no interest in the changes of the "new" 3DS other than its smoother/faster processor. Not worth it to me.

I also have the white "pop tart" ACNL special edition XL as a secondary system that I bought used.


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the AC:HHD N3DS XL. I did an unboxing of it here for AC World.

I also have a blue Pok?mon X & Y edition 3DS XL, but it's not seen any use since getting the N3DS XL. I also had two other 3DS systems in the past: an NTSC flame red 3DS and a PAL coral pink 3DS.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 20, 2016)

I always sell off the one I'm not using anymore, so I currently only have one. 

It's this thing: 







Been holding out for a mostly white or light gray New 3DS XL and one finally came by, and how lovely that it was for a game I very much ended up enjoying.


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a black 3ds xl and a red new 3ds xl. Both have black covers.


----------



## skylucario (Mar 20, 2016)

I have an ambassador aqua 3DS, a blue 3DS XL, and the ACHHD N3DS. I'm trying to transfer my aqua data to the new ds so I can go on Animal Crossing more often, but I can't find a small screwdriver for the life of me... xD


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the AC:HHD NN3DS LL/XL, and two white N3DS, although my SO stole one of them.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 20, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Cosmo Black 3DS



I now own a New 3DS XL in black. My previous model hasn't been able to accept Game Cards since Fall 2014 and in an attempt to repair it myself, I accidently disconnected the cable that made the left shoulder button work. After this mess, I saved for a few months and got myself the New 3DS XL so I could continue playing New Leaf without issues and eventually start Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have the black 3DS XL. Really wish I had thought to buy one of the themed ones D,:


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

i have the white mario 3DS XL version. it looks nice


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

Black 3DS XL.... nice and simple, nothing fancy.

My sister has a black 3DS XL, too.... we put stickers on our 3DS's so that we can differentiate them apart c':

I'm a little mad 'cause all my Pokemon Rumble data is on her 3DS, because we used to share the one before we got one just for me :'O


----------



## kelpy (Mar 24, 2016)

black N3DS XL.

I put some cool brewster's decal on it. Isn't as boring anymore.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2016)

I have the original 3DS in lavender pink. Me and my husband used to match with his aqua blue original until the XL caught his eye. He has some kinda Zelda plate on that. Anyway, this is mine. I love the shade of pink too much to change it.


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

I got the Zelda, new 3ds. Not the awesome majoras mask one. The one gamestop came out with a few months ago.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a black new 3ds xl


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

i have the the limited edition NSMB2 3DS XL. supposedly it's pretty rare, when my dad went over to gamestop to get it the guy over the counter offered 150 bucks for it.


----------



## wow-egg (Mar 24, 2016)

I got the Pikachu 3DS XL as soon as it came out, and it's the only one I've ever had c: I had my heart set on it, and I still love it to this day haha~


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

I got the pastel pink 3ds!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

new 3ds white with princess peach cover


----------



## piichinu (Mar 24, 2016)

I have 
Albw edition (broken; snapped in half)
Legend of zelda edition
Fire emblem fates edition


----------



## radioloves (Mar 27, 2016)

I have the New Nintendo 3DS XL in the colour red. I don't mind this model or the colour, but man I sure do like the fire emblem edition! I will deffinitely get that one if my current 3DS breaks or something bad happened to it xD


----------



## Twix (Mar 27, 2016)

Blue 3DS XL!


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 27, 2016)

I have the New 3DS Happy Home Designer edition.


----------



## Piggy304 (Mar 27, 2016)

Red 3DS


----------



## HoopaHoop (Mar 27, 2016)

I have Blue (hacked) and Pink 2DS, Pikachu 3DS XL, New Nintendo 3DS with Fire Emblem Fates plates, Japanese Majora's Mask 3DS XL, Hyrule Warrior Edition New 3DS XL, and Fire Emblem Fates New 3DS XL.. Gosh ima freak >< lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 27, 2016)

I had the metallic red 3DS which I got on release but now I have the black new 3DS with Splatoon cover plates.


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 27, 2016)

HoopaHoop said:


> I have Blue (hacked) and Pink 2DS, Pikachu 3DS XL, New Nintendo 3DS with Fire Emblem Fates plates, Japanese Majora's Mask 3DS XL, Hyrule Warrior Edition New 3DS XL, and Fire Emblem Fates New 3DS XL.. Gosh ima freak >< lol



I guess I could join you in that, but I don't look at it like being a freak, we're just being avid collectors!! 
Here's which ones I've collected since 2011. The blueish/greenish 3DS is a launch, as is the red New 3DS XL, and the Isabelle face-plated New 3DS. Open 3DS is the tobidase LL (JP New Leaf XL), and one of the 2DS systems is broken, but cheaper to buy a replacement than have Nintendo fix it- go figure.


----------



## Balverine (Mar 27, 2016)

Midnight purple 3DS :0


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 27, 2016)

I have the pink and white 3ds xl


----------



## Loriii (Mar 28, 2016)

I own 28 different models though I'm using four at the moment (NES Edition 3DS XL, new Black, Majora's Mask new 3DS XL and white new 3DS that came from HHD bundle).


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the original blue 3DS and the Happy Home Designer edition New 3DS XL with furniture prints on, which I was told is only available in Europe and Japan.


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 28, 2016)

I have two 3ds's.  I have a red one, and a blue one.  Whoop-de-do xD
I love 'em though <3


----------



## petaru (Mar 28, 2016)

The blue and black one... Not really my colour of choice but it came with Mario kart pre-installed!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the Pikachu edition 3DS XL and the Happy Home Designer bundle white New 3DS with the cover plates.


----------



## Mura (Mar 28, 2016)

I originally had a normal red 3DS, and then upgraded to the Red Smash bros. 3DS XL. and sold my old one for over a $110 which is great


----------



## Horizon (Mar 28, 2016)

New 3DS XL black.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a Yoshi 3DS XL


----------



## Diancie (Mar 28, 2016)

Pink and White 3DS XL. I adore the colour of this one! (I don't really like the inside being pink tbh)


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the special edition Happy Home Designer new 3DS. It's just a plain white 3DS but it came with the HHD cover plates which I adore.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 28, 2016)

Omg they have a blue new 3ds now??? Coool!!! I have the red new3ds


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Mar 28, 2016)

The white, regular New 3DS, with an Animal Crossing cover.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2016)

I am running a very sleek and sexy Majora's Mask New 3DS.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 28, 2016)

I've got two new 3ds'! I've got the red xl that I use for games like Hyrule Warriors or Smash. And then I've got the smaller happy home new 3ds! I've got the Hhd top face plate and the isabelle green plaid bottom plate on right now!


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 28, 2016)

Black 3DS XL, and I put a white hibiscus decal on it.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Mar 29, 2016)

i have the blue 3dsXL and my mum has the new happy home designer3dsXL


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 31, 2016)

Black 3ds XL, with a cute cat cover and stylus!


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2016)

animal crossing limited edition 3ds xl and japanese new 3ds with pink and white stripes covers


----------



## Imbakatten (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the original black 3ds, I bought it on release day. I really want the animal corrosing one, it's so cute!


----------



## HHoney (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a 2DS for all my various AC towns, then my main town on my New 3DS XL. It works out pretty well.

I must say I really do like the 2ds. that is quite the little engine that could.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 31, 2016)

I own a black original 3DS (which no longer works properly) and a black 3DS XL.


----------

